# 6 month old...super low energy in the house!



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a concerned new mommy here...we've had our 6 month old for about 1 1/2 months. He's such a sweetie. When we bring him to doggy daycare, he's got a TON of energy (in fact, he passes out at the end of the day and is down for the count). He also enjoys playing outside when he can be off leash and being around other dogs. However, around the house he is SUPER SUPER mellow practically every day. He'll play around with some of his toys, but generally he just enjoys sleeping. We've given him a ton of attention, too. While he tested positive for giardia last week and he was under the weather, he's been this way since day one. My husband and I are new to Goldens are are worried he may be depressed. The vet assured us he's healthy and in addition to xrays, ran bloodwork to ensure his thyroid/white & red blood cells were ok...the results came back normal.

For the veteran Golden owners, can you please provide your thoughts?

Thanks so much!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your guy sounds like my Ike. Plays hard outdoors and sleeps indoors. Better than tearing the house up Since you haven't had him very long, maybe a more thorough Vet check is in order (was the thyroid low normal? That could be abnormal for a Golden) but this may be how he'll behave indoors. Not a bad thing..


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Some dogs are just like that - what does the breeder say? I know we puppy sat for my breeder a few years ago and it was a very mellow laid back puppy - she was a dream. DH was so impressed he had no problem adding Storee to the household (I didn't tell him that she wasn't going to be quiet so mellow of course). 

How often does he go to daycare? What is the daycare like? Dogs do need a lot of sleep, so if he's overdoing it at daycare he'll likely be more lazy around the house because he's catching up on his sleep.

Lana


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like a correct temperament- able to run, play, and go all day outside and a perfect, gentle sofa hound inside!  That's how all of mine are (including the two Whippets).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like he's getting lots of playtime at daycare every day and then catching up on rest later in the day. Does he have a game he'll perk up for if you interact with him? I wouldn't suspect a health problem necessarily; he may just be a mellow guy.

If Comet's been properly exercised, he's generally pretty calm in the house for the rest of the day, and he's a very, very high energy guy otherwise.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine is the same way. So long as he'll respond when you interact with him in the house, I'd think he's just fine.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Cannon is that way! If we go outside or anything exciting like that, he runs around and LOVES to play - but he's very mellow in the house. In the morning after he eats and in the evening after he eats he likes to play for a bit, but he never runs hard around the house, and even when we have visitors is pretty mellow. I've never worried because he plays great outside and has a healthy appetite...I think some dogs are just that way! Better than having a dog that runs around all day in the house


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

He sounds like a typical Golden to me. They are suppose to be lazy indoors and very active outdoors. This was one of the big reasons why we wanted a Golden.
Having a dog that can understand the diffrence from being otuside or inside is wonderfull. You will appreciate it a lot if you have children. My house isn't a crazy place 24/7 like it would be if we got a diffrent breed.


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

Magoo is 6 months old and acts the same way. Loves to play outdoors but is pretty quiet and lazy inside.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd say if he has checked out at the vet, count your blessings! Lots of exercise wll wear them out for sure!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like mine. Dream Dogs!


----------

